# Tequila Emergency....funky top, won't pour!!



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

a Mexican friend brought me this bottle of tequila, but it has a plastic insert in the top, and the damned thing will not pour!!

I googled it, and it appears to be a "bar-pour" spout.

It used to work ok, but now it is dribbling tequila out slower than a newborn pissing with an obstructed bladder

any idea WTF is up with this thing? thanks!

image:

www.el34.coolpage.biz/images/tequila_top.jpg

embedding effort, that will probably not work on this forum:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> a Mexican friend brought me this bottle of tequila, but it has a plastic insert in the top, and the damned thing will not pour!!
> 
> I googled it, and it appears to be a "bar-pour" spout.
> 
> ...


It's Friday afternoon so take a knife and cut the spout thing out and fill your glass and anyone else around. If you don't have to work tomorrow, toss the cap and kill it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

X2 .... skip the friends


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

The worm plugged it up.
He wants it all to himself.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha...thanks, all!

I might just rip it out, but I figured any bartender etc types here may know a fix. 

apparently it's there to stop any contaminants from getting in. but it's also stopping me from getting in


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not quite as smooth as gold.....has a bit more gasoline in it. But take the cap off, kill the bottle and eat the worm. You pass the bottle around, take a hit and pass it on. The last person to take a hit gets to eat the worm. It's supposed to make you more pleasing to women. I found out very early you don't kill a bottle of Mezcal or just plain Tequlia by yourself. Make sure you have more than one bottle. Also you need someone else there to help you remember the words when you're singing and if you do garnished shots, remember if it's lime, salt tequila; salt, lime, tequila or in what particular order. Just don't ask me, I don't do the lime/salt thing, I just used to drink it. As far as the words go, they might not be the right ones but as long as we're sharing the bottle, we'll sing. 




Not too sure if it's the way it's posted or my laptop but the only way I can see the pic you posted is to hit 'reply' on your post.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

real reason for the worm ... if it dissolves, the bottle is bad. 
BTW , the worm grows in the cactus they use to make it.

the "eat the worm" was dreamt up as a gag for the "tourista" , it caught on , so they kept it.

yeah , kinda greasy


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ate a couple in my life, the last was a big one that I chomped....it was disgusting, had the taste in my mouth for 2 days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've never had Tequila with a worm in it. Some Mezcals yes. Mezcal can be made from various kinds of Aqave cactus plants, Tequila has to be mostly one kind of Aqave Cactus, blue I think and is only made in Jalisco state and in parts of a few other states. Some say the worm indicates the alcohol content of the Mezcal, supposedly it takes a lot of alcohol to pickle the worm. Others say that it absorbs poisons in the Mezcal but I've never heard of anyone dieing from eating the worm. Some figure it's just a market ploy. What ever, by the time you get one, you eat it. But not in Mexico, usually. The Mexican Standards Authority prohibits adding the worm to domestic Mezcal. 
@keto and oldjoat......they taste fine, if you drink enough Mezcal; before you eat them and after. Witchetty Grubs taste better and so do Honey Ants and Earth worms.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I've never had Tequila with a worm in it. Some Mezcals yes. Mezcal can be made from various kinds of Aqave cactus plants, Tequila has to be mostly one kind of Aqave Cactus, blue I think. Some say the worm indicates the alcohol content of the Mezcal, supposedly it takes a lot of alcohol to pickle the worm. Others say that it absorbs poisons in the Mezcal but I've never heard of anyone dieing from eating the worm. Some figure it's just a market ploy. What ever, by the time you get one, you eat it. But not in Mexico, usually. The Mexican Standards Authority prohibits adding the worm to domestic Mezcal.
> @keto and oldjoat......they taste fine, if you drink enough Mezcal; before you eat them and after. Witchetty Grubs taste better and so do Honey Ants and Earth worms.


I would eat anything you mentioned, though I’d prefer some fire under it first, but anything to survive. I missed a good part of that education as Dad moved away when I was 13 an I didn’t get much outdoors training after that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> I would eat anything you mentioned, though I’d prefer some fire under it first, but anything to survive. I missed a good part of that education as Dad moved away when I was 13 an I didn’t get much outdoors training after that.


Honey ants you eat raw, earthworms normally fried and sometimes covered with chocolate tho I have eaten them raw. Witchetty grubs raw and still kicking or fried. To eat them raw you have to go to Australia.....I've only had them fried. Should be places in Edmonton where you can get various bugs. I have had ants and grasshoppers, covered with chocolate, from candy stores.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nuttin can out gross me , I've had kids.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Gasoline is a very accurate description of the taste of Mezcal. It sure F'ks you up though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Gasoline is a very accurate description of the taste of Mezcal. It sure F'ks you up though.


When I was in California a few of us were sitting around listening to Mexican music and killing a couple of bottles. Everything was fine until I stood up or at least tried to stand up. A good Tequlia will do the same thing, only it takes more. 




I sort of learned Mexican working with landscaping crews in Sac.. I can't speak it but I used to be able to get by with understanding. I also learned not to let them order for me from the food trucks or at the bars unless it was for beer. Cuatro budweiser por favor is pretty safe.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I only buy 100% agave tequila now...for years I used to think tequila tasted like shit: eventually I learned the Cuervo Gold crap they sell up here is at most, 60% agave, blended with whatever else....and it does indeed taste like shit. If I ever end up with a bottle, I use it for mixed drinks

the 100% agave tastes great, no lime/salt etc needed

this stuff is my favourite, looks like you can get it up here now:

Corralejo Reposado Tequila | LCBO


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Tequila is a mezcal, just made in a specific region of Mexico and with a particular strain of agave (blue). You might

The worm “tradition” is not a Tequila thing, but rather from a particular mezcal maker who popularized it in the 50s.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Gasoline is a very accurate description of the taste of Mezcal. It sure F'ks you up though.


Next up, overproof rum. I definitely lit some on fire in my backyard as a kid, just to see if it would work...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jdto said:


> Next up, overproof rum. I definitely lit some on fire in my backyard as a kid, just to see if it would work...


Lambs Navy 151. Used to drink it back in the day. Doesn't mix with Tequila or JD very well but was good on an old fashioned Plum Pudding.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jdto said:


> The worm “tradition” is not a Tequila thing, but rather from a particular mezcal maker who popularized it in the 50s.


The tradition for Tequila is like the one for the Sourtoe cocktail in Dawson City Yukon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> nuttin can out gross me , I've had kids.


Got you dark pink wings yet? Or your light pink ones?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> I only buy 100% agave tequila now...for years I used to think tequila tasted like shit: eventually I learned the Cuervo Gold crap they sell up here is at most, 60% agave, blended with whatever else....and it does indeed taste like shit. If I ever end up with a bottle, I use it for mixed drinks
> 
> the 100% agave tastes great, no lime/salt etc needed
> 
> ...


When I got back from my little stay in the states I was sort of disappointed in the selection of Tequila in the Okanagan but that only lasted for about two drinks. Nothing wrong with Gold. 
As an aside, I'll be typing away and all of a sudden the cursor and where I'm typing are on a different part of the page and I'll tap one letter and another will appear or not appear at all. No, I'm not drinking or smoking anything tho I did offer this laptop some coffee about two years ago. It tried the coffee but only a sip. I've finally gotten most of the keys unstuck.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I did offer this laptop some coffee about two years ago. It tried the coffee but only a sip. I've finally gotten most of the keys unstuck.


too much sugar in the coffee


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> too much sugar in the coffee


Maybe, but ever since I put Adblocker on here it's been acting more screwed up. And in the last week or so it's blue screened 3 times. I know that there seems to be a connection between th n and t keys and th m and y kes, but not all the time. Sometimes letters don't show up either. Maybe it's the adblocker that doesn't like old coffee.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I carefully tried to pry the plastic piece out, and it shattered bits of plastic everywhere

luckily there are two little round marbles in the neck, so not much fell into the bottle

one of the marbles poured out, with the debris when I sacrificed some into a shot glass

what a stupid, piece of shit design


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bolero said:


> I carefully tried to pry the plastic piece out, and it shattered bits of plastic everywhere
> 
> luckily there are two little round marbles in the neck, so not much fell into the bottle
> 
> ...


are these pour dealies the same things they have at the beachside resorts where it’s an open bar but they’re screwing you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2019)

Strain it through some cloth as you pour.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Strain it through some cloth as you pour.


Or a coffee filter.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Strain it through some cloth as you pour.


If your sig. other wears them, use their panty hose. That works for straining a lot of things. Or use your teeth, same as you used to for butts in the morning after beer.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cheesecloth/coffee filter etc is a good idea, thx!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

vadsy said:


> are these pour dealies the same things they have at the beachside resorts where it’s an open bar but they’re screwing you?


not sure, I've never seen anything like it. I assume it's to stop stuff getting into the bottle?

there are two round marbles inside the contraption, which seal the bottle based on gravity

it used to pour properly, worked great. no idea what went wrong, as it's all in pieces now though


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it makes me think of the dealies they use to restrict flow but give the appearance that its a long pour while they're making your drink. oh well, sounds like you beat the system and got it solved


----------

